# First Kindle is a Labor Day Special of 13 kits!



## drstratton (Sep 7, 2020)

Good morning/afternoon all!  I bred my doe for the first time on 8/7....32 days later she gave birth to 13 kits!  I couldn't believe it when I saw how many there were!  I'm a bit concerned as to whether she will be able to feed all of them.  If I have to bottle feed any, what is recommended for formula!  I bred my other doe on 8/12, if she's pregnant I'm hoping that she has a small litter so that I might be able to move some in with her!  Right now they all appear to have full tummy's and are very active, I will keep an eye on them and supplement if needed! Thank you! 

<iframe width="1180" height="664" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## thistlebloom (Sep 8, 2020)

Wow, those are active little guys! Congratulations on the jumbo litter!


----------



## drstratton (Sep 9, 2020)

thistlebloom said:


> Wow, those are active little guys! Congratulations on the jumbo litter!


Thank you! They are like a bunch of jumping beans...lol They were all still doing well today! I ordered some formula it will be here tomorrow...some of their little tummies were definitely not full, so I will start supplement feeding them as soon as it arrives!


----------



## Niele da Kine (Sep 9, 2020)

Here's a link for making formula at home in case the other doesn't show up: * http://hillsidefarmhawaii.com/blog/2018/20180801.html*  It's from the University of Florida and I've used it several times.  Generally I'll use molasses instead of corn syrup since most corn syrup these days is actually high fructose corn syrup which I don't think is good for people, let alone little bunnies.

I've found that the best way to feed baby bunnies is to support the mum and let her do it so anything you can do to help her is a good thing, but maybe you've got a better way.  

There's certain forages which increase milk production, feeding the doe to increase milk production may be useful.


----------



## drstratton (Sep 9, 2020)

Niele da Kine said:


> Here's a link for making formula at home in case the other doesn't show up: * http://hillsidefarmhawaii.com/blog/2018/20180801.html*  It's from the University of Florida and I've used it several times.  Generally I'll use molasses instead of corn syrup since most corn syrup these days is actually high fructose corn syrup which I don't think is good for people, let alone little bunnies.
> 
> I've found that the best way to feed baby bunnies is to support the mum and let her do it so anything you can do to help her is a good thing, but maybe you've got a better way.
> 
> There's certain forages which increase milk production, feeding the doe to increase milk production may be useful.


Thank you so much!  The formula arrived today, but like you said it has corn syrup solids in it!  The nipples I ordered definitely were not small enough, so I tried a dropper and they weren't interested in that either! So, I took the mama and laid her on her back, my husband brought the underfed babies and we placed them on her tummy, that worked, she didn't like it very much, but it worked! I don't know if she has enough milk, but I'm hoping if we do this each day, supply and demand will increase her milk production, but I'm also going to take your advice and try to feed her to help it increase!  I hope we never have a litter of 13 again, it's a bit stressful and I don't want to watch any of them starve to death.  I'm going to do all I can to help them survive, but I know there's a chance we may lose some!


----------



## Niele da Kine (Sep 10, 2020)

I tried with a syringe and with an eye dropper and had better luck with the eye dropper.  They seemed to get into it better after several feedings.  I don't know if they got used to the taste or what, but the first several times it was difficult to get more than a little bit into them.  After a couple of meals, they learned to like the taste, I guess.  It was much easier to get them to eat.

Oh, and warm the formula up a bit so it's not cold.  They ate it easier when it was the right temperature.

Generally, I'll make a half batch but since you have lots of little bunnies, maybe you'd be able to use it all up.  I've also found it helpful to put it through a tea strainer to get rid of any lumps that make it difficult to get it through the eye dropper.  Egg albumen or whatever that stringy stuff in an egg can get in the way.


----------



## drstratton (Sep 10, 2020)

Niele da Kine said:


> I tried with a syringe and with an eye dropper and had better luck with the eye dropper.  They seemed to get into it better after several feedings.  I don't know if they got used to the taste or what, but the first several times it was difficult to get more than a little bit into them.  After a couple of meals, they learned to like the taste, I guess.  It was much easier to get them to eat.
> 
> Oh, and warm the formula up a bit so it's not cold.  They ate it easier when it was the right temperature.
> 
> Generally, I'll make a half batch but since you have lots of little bunnies, maybe you'd be able to use it all up.  I've also found it helpful to put it through a tea strainer to get rid of any lumps that make it difficult to get it through the eye dropper.  Egg albumen or whatever that stringy stuff in an egg can get in the way.


I'm going to try the eye dropper again today with warmer formula. She was very grumpy with me yesterday & I'm afraid if I force her on her back again she will get really ticked, I'll do it if I have to, but I'm hoping the warmer formula will make a difference! Thank you so much!


----------

